# What do I do with http://3ds-flashcard.com credit card payment?



## Deleted User (Jun 23, 2018)

Hey, I ordered SX OS from http://3ds-flashcard.com with credit card and got this message

Thank you for shopping at 3DS-FLASHCARD!

Your order with the reference {Order number} has been placed successfully and will be *shipped as soon as we receive your payment*.

You have selected to pay by wire transfer.

Here are the bank details for your wire or transfer:

*Amount:* $28.40

*Account owner:*

*Account details:*



*Bank address:*


What do?

*[Update] *So, I've sent 4 emails to the sales, the support, the admin, and the secondary support as well as messaging them twice. Hoping to get some news in the morning.


----------



## d4nk42o_ (Jun 23, 2018)

Contact support ?


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 23, 2018)

d4nk42o_ said:


> Contact support ?


yeeyee


----------



## stjimmyskater (Jun 25, 2018)

I'm in the same boat. Did you ever get this figured out?


----------



## Risingdawn (Jun 25, 2018)

It's a bank transfer, basically you log onto your online banking and set up a payment with those details, HOWEVER..

They are dodgy as fuck. I mean I'm sure it's fine but just as a golden rule, never EVER bank transfer as payment. It's the number one scam method, if you don't receive anything you are screwed, your bank or credit card has no insurance on bank transfers.

Using this method you are giving that person money, regardless of a purchase.


----------



## stjimmyskater (Jun 25, 2018)

I don't disagree, however on the site it appeared as if it was just a standard CC payment. I didn't realize that they primarily operate out of China when I ordered. From what I'm reading it sounds as though these transfers often fail. I haven't been charged, and I ordered yesterday so I suppose if it doesn't charge me or anything by the time I hit the 24 hour mark, I'll reorder from another vendor. I contacted one of their admins in their Discord about it, and he said I would need to reorder because it failed. I just want to be certain because I'd rather not order a second one and then find out that the first charge was actually just taking a while to go through.


----------



## ModDog (Jun 25, 2018)

Risingdawn said:


> It's a bank transfer, basically you log onto your online banking and set up a payment with those details, HOWEVER..
> 
> They are dodgy as fuck. I mean I'm sure it's fine but just as a golden rule, never EVER bank transfer as payment. It's the number one scam method, if you don't receive anything you are screwed, your bank or credit card has no insurance on bank transfers.
> 
> Using this method you are giving that person money, regardless of a purchase.



It's actually worse then this they send a email about the bank transfer for no reason, and at same time have credit card being processed by "wintopay.com".   Wintopay wanted me to send a scan of my CC and jump through hoops.  And this took much longer then the 2 hours they claimed at the time.

I sent email to cancel... they never got back to me.  I ended up going elsewhere.


----------



## Risingdawn (Jun 25, 2018)

stjimmyskater said:


> I don't disagree, however on the site it appeared as if it was just a standard CC payment. I didn't realize that they primarily operate out of China when I ordered. From what I'm reading it sounds as though these transfers often fail. I haven't been charged, and I ordered yesterday so I suppose if it doesn't charge me or anything by the time I hit the 24 hour mark, I'll reorder from another vendor. I contacted one of their admins in their Discord about it, and he said I would need to reorder because it failed. I just want to be certain because I'd rather not order a second one and then find out that the first charge was actually just taking a while to go through.


I would 100% definitely go somewhere else if I was you. There are plenty of (I'm assuming you're US) American based resellers. If a company cannot set up a safe and reliable payment method it really speaks volumes.

I would also call your bank and explain the situation so they can block any possible future charge from this company. I don't mean to scare you, as it's just what $30 but I would also change your card while in the phone to your bank. (I would definitely do this too, better safe than scammed).


ModDog said:


> It's actually worse then this they send a email about the bank transfer for no reason, and at same time have credit card being processed by "wintopay.com".   Wintopay wanted me to send a scan of my CC and jump through hoops.  And this took much longer then the 2 hours they claimed at the time.
> 
> I sent email to cancel... they never got back to me.  I ended up going elsewhere.


Ouch! Did they actually take your money?


----------



## Randall Stevens (Jun 25, 2018)

Cancel.

I've been waiting for any info on mine with crap response. Asked (again) on discord and was told I need to ask another person later tonight. I won't be able to do that due to my work schedule, so I guess I just wait.

For reference, I paid for faster shipping and ordered within 5 min of it going on their site. People that ordered the next day had theirs last week.

Avoid these clowns. Order from a competent company.


----------



## ModDog (Jun 25, 2018)

Risingdawn said:


> Ouch! Did they actually take your money?



Luckily no their payment processor wanted scan's of credit card which I did not feel comfortable with how shaddy they seem to act.  I got 0 communication from them at least they don't say 2 hour's now as it was closer to 8 and I got nothing out of it.


----------



## Risingdawn (Jun 26, 2018)

ModDog said:


> Luckily no their payment processor wanted scan's of credit card which I did not feel comfortable with how shaddy they seem to act.  I got 0 communication from them at least they don't say 2 hour's now as it was closer to 8 and I got nothing out of it.


God! Yeah lucky escape then in a way buddy.

That's the problem though with these dodgy resellers, while in reality they are kinda legit I'm sure, the whole process is shady as sin.

I think it comes from the legality of having to do transactions through China to circumvent certain laws.


----------



## jmmc (Jun 26, 2018)

I had the same problem. I’d never had the payment charged. I dm Allen? via discord and he told me to send a payment via PayPal sending as a comment the order id and he sent me my sx os license in 5 minutes.


----------



## DocAmes1980 (Jun 26, 2018)

3dsHelp said:


> Hey, I ordered SX OS from http://3ds-flashcard.com with credit card and got this message
> 
> Thank you for shopping at 3DS-FLASHCARD!
> 
> ...



You might not hear back from them. Apparently their email server was non functional (not sure if that's still the case). You need to join their discord and DM Allen3ds. Have your order number ready. You should request to pay the order with PayPal. She (I think it's a female type) will give you the email of who to send payment to. Take a screenshot of the transaction report and DM it to her. I was able to get a response within 3 minutes of my initial DM. Allen gave me the payment info and I received the code 7 hours later. Although I kinda played hardball by saying I was only interested if I could get the code immediately. Allen countered with "within 24 hours." I was probably lucky too that Allen was on at the time. 3ds-flashcard.com is shit. But it seems like all the grey market flashcard sites are. They simply are in over their heads.

3ds-flashcard.com discord:
https://discord.gg/

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



ModDog said:


> It's actually worse then this they send a email about the bank transfer for no reason, and at same time have credit card being processed by "wintopay.com".   Wintopay wanted me to send a scan of my CC and jump through hoops.  And this took much longer then the 2 hours they claimed at the time.
> 
> I sent email to cancel... they never got back to me.  I ended up going elsewhere.



Where did you end up buying from? How long did it take you to get the code?


----------



## ModDog (Jun 26, 2018)

DocAmes1980 said:


> Where did you end up buying from? How long did it take you to get the code?




Ended up doing digital OS on modchipsdirect.   They do a proper online order system and deliver digital OS within 24 hours.   They have been very very slow on pro shipping so would not go with them if wanting pro currently.


----------



## Yami Anubis ZX (Jun 26, 2018)

If i don't get mine from Usps this week from this website, I'm getting my money back from PayPal and ordering from another website.


----------



## DKB (Jun 26, 2018)

fuckers have nuts putting this up


----------



## chrisrlink (Jun 26, 2018)

i would do paypal it is better and more secure than a bank transfer imo


----------



## Yami Anubis ZX (Jun 26, 2018)

DKB said:


> fuckers have nuts putting this up


It's more or less pisses me off even more that I ordered on may 20th, right after pre orders went live and people who pre ordered literally a week ago who paid express shipping and I paid 6 dollar usps shipping, they got there's Friday, I mean just damn. I know next time to just get express or maybe they forgot my order, haha, that would be funny haha, hahaha, so funny.


----------



## tbb043 (Jun 26, 2018)

As dissatisfied as I am with their service, I had no problem paying by CC, none of this bank transfer nonsense, just put in visa info, like any other transaction... accepted fine weeks ago.. of course then nothing*, nothing* since, except today when my payment seems to be changed for higher than what I agreed to then back down again off and on all day... I hate dealing with companies in china... if I'd known, I would have shopped elsewhere (and I'd have my SX pro by now, no doubt...)


----------



## DKB (Jun 26, 2018)

Yami Anubis ZX said:


> It's more or less pisses me off even more that I ordered on may 20th, right after pre orders went live and people who pre ordered literally a week ago who paid express shipping and I paid 6 dollar usps shipping, they got there's Friday, I mean just damn. I know next time to just get express or maybe they forgot my order, haha, that would be funny haha, hahaha, so funny.



Fuck paying 25 dollars extra, that's too much. I could get a whole SX OS code for that!


----------



## ModDog (Jun 26, 2018)

chrisrlink said:


> i would do paypal it is better and more secure than a bank transfer imo



Problem  with paypal is they are getting around system saying to "service or gift" and even say "do not leave any message about R4, Sky3ds or any other flashcart message in the paypal.   So if you try to get money back on physical item might be hard especially if you send as gift.

They are kinda shady not using paypal at checkout, and kinda getting around system by having customer send with so many restrictions.  When you do CC on purchase it sends a bank transfer email for no reason.  Very bad payment system also it is not secure if you look at address bar during purchase.


----------



## DocAmes1980 (Jun 26, 2018)

ModDog said:


> Ended up doing digital OS on modchipsdirect.   They do a proper online order system and deliver digital OS within 24 hours.   They have been very very slow on pro shipping so would not go with them if wanting pro currently.



Do they do a regular ass CC charges? I.E. when you click "purchase" does it authorize instantly or do you have to wait for an email confirmation that the payment processed? If it doesn't authorize instantly my bank will reject it (at least from every grey market Chinese site that I have used). Do you know if you can pay with PayPal normally? For example, 3ds-flashcard has a sketchy way of handling PayPal payments. You click the payment button and they will email you a personal email to send money to. Eventually, the email gets suspended or frozen (can no longer receive payments) and then they switch to another email. They are supposed to email you the payment info within 24 hours but last I checked their email server was fucked.

I'm asking for future reference. I already have my SX OS license key and have ordered a Pro. No idea when the Pro will come though. That's why I got the SX OS license. I didn't want to wait X number of weeks.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



tbb043 said:


> As dissatisfied as I am with their service, I had no problem paying by CC, none of this bank transfer nonsense, just put in visa info, like any other transaction... accepted fine weeks ago.. of course then nothing*, nothing* since, except today when my payment seems to be changed for higher than what I agreed to then back down again off and on all day... I hate dealing with companies in china... if I'd known, I would have shopped elsewhere (and I'd have my SX pro by now, no doubt...)



Many banks, mine included, will deny payment. I'm not sure how they process CC orders but it's not like regular sites. The authorization takes up to 24 hours. I've tried several grey market sites that use this method of charging credit cards and my bank always rejects them. That's why I've learned to use PayPal. However, 3ds-flashcard doesn't use regular PayPal payments. They use the sketchy method mentioned previously.


----------



## ModDog (Jun 26, 2018)

DocAmes1980 said:


> Do they do a regular ass CC charges? I.E. when you click "purchase" does it authorize instantly or do you have to wait for an email confirmation that the payment processed? If it doesn't authorize instantly my bank will reject it (at least from every grey market Chinese site that I have used). Do you know if you can pay with PayPal normally? For example, 3ds-flashcard has a sketchy way of handling PayPal payments. You click the payment button and they will email you a personal email to send money to. Eventually, the email gets suspended or frozen (can no longer receive payments) and then they switch to another email. They are supposed to email you the payment info within 24 hours but last I checked their email server was fucked.
> 
> I'm asking for future reference. I already have my SX OS license key and have ordered a Pro. No idea when the Pro will come though. That's why I got the SX OS license. I didn't want to wait X number of weeks.



I would describe modchipsdirect as regular.  I think mine took 1-2 hours to show pending possibly longer cannot remember for sure.  But they do regular CC processing not anything like the shady 3ds-flashcard where they use "wintopay" and wanted a picture/scan of card before they charged it.   No paypal on modchipsdirect but 3ds-flashcard is really official solution to using paypal it's thrown together with it all tilted to them if there was a issue.

I'm sure it varies but I got my digital OS code from modchips direct in around a hour.


----------



## simbin (Jun 26, 2018)

Good luck getting hold of support. They don't seem to respond to emails or Discord. Still no response from Discord message, I sent over 24 hrs ago. I'm patient, but damn - terrible support!


----------



## simbin (Jun 26, 2018)

I've about had it with this company! They changed their SX Pro page again.
Availability: Order if you can Wait

People who paid extra shipping AFTER PRE-ORDERS, already got theirs!
They will not respond to support requests.


----------



## cracker (Jun 26, 2018)

I would only use a PP transfer there (as I did). When I saw that their SSL certificate was invalid I knew how dumb that would have been.


----------



## Yami Anubis ZX (Jun 26, 2018)

simbin said:


> I've about had it with this company! They changed their SX Pro page again.
> Availability: Order if you can Wait
> 
> People who paid extra shipping AFTER PRE-ORDERS, already got theirs!
> They will not respond to support requests.



Okay sounds like I may just re order from another website with express shipping cause I ordered mine on May 20th with USPS and this is some slow updates and it's pushing me away from ever ordering from the website again.


----------



## Tere Valentin (Jun 27, 2018)

My husband ordered the pro from http://3ds-flashcard.com with a discount code day after preorders ended (suddenly got the extra $ we needed a bit late). Been waiting since then. Got several email replies on them having trouble. (Maybe they were still going thru customs? or maybe it's because we live in Puerto Rico. idk) We will give them til Friday, after that, we will get our refund via paypal and order the Pro elsewhere.

Besides 3ds-flashcard.com, is there a better site, preferably in the UnitedStates, where we buy the Xecuter Pro? Or atleast buy it from same people that made it in the first place?


----------

